# Finding A Job



## jitla7 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All

First time on this forum.
Need some info, i am currently in the UK and i have always wanted to work in Dubai.
What is the best way to look for IT related jobs in the UAE?
Is there a prefered method, looking for jobs within the UAE?

Any information or help would be appreciated.

Thank you all.


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi
Try indeed dot ae .
The best way is applying online as most of the companies here use recruiters to hunt for positions.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

there's 10 billion and 5 posts/threads/stickies on this site that can help you in your search (a few of them i believe, even some of my own contributions)

put on a sweatshirt, get a cup of coffee, and settle in at your laptop, and start reading! 

beenie


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would suggest staying away from recruiters unless you are senior level, and research what companies are here you think you might want to work for, and then get on linked in and their site, and figure out who to talk to/email directly. Sending off emails to [email protected] is going to land in a pot with hundred emails a day and no one looks at them overall.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, related IT jobs are so many and packages are vary as well. 

One of the websites which I got my last two jobs through is gulftalent dot com you will have an idea on the market value for your expertise and what is the current demand as well. 

Good luck and you may pm me for more information if needed. 

Cheers.


----------



## azizo (Mar 4, 2012)

start checking monstergulf[dot]com & bayt[dot]com & dubizzle[dot]com yes even dubizzle.


----------



## jitla7 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for all your help, much appreciated

Beenie, thanks for the words of wisdom lol

Ta2 i will be sending you a pm...cheers


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Look at www.emiratesgroupcareers.com


----------



## jitla7 (Mar 1, 2012)

seems like not many IT related jobs, around in the UAE
Will keep checking these sites, hopefully something will come up
Thanks Toon


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at this http://www.mercator.com/home/default.aspx


----------



## jitla7 (Mar 1, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Have a look at this Airline IT solutions > Mercator


Thanks Bedougirl, for the info
by the way are you the same bedougirl on Trip Advisor?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sussed!


----------



## jitla7 (Mar 1, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Sussed!


lol you will find my posting on TA dubai forum as well, under same name lol
got the Dubai bug now


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought I recognized it. Welcome to the sandpit!


----------



## jitla7 (Mar 1, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I thought I recognized it. Welcome to the sandpit!


Lol thanks, its a tough job finding a job in Dubai
Been looking, but cant seem to find anything suitable...very frustrating
Not sure, if i should just come out to Dubai and search or carry on using the internet.
At least TA forum, is alot happier lol


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thing is it really depends on the level of job you are looking for. To be honest, most IT staff here tend to be from South Asia, but many are now returning because they are able to command better or at least equivalent packages to those here and they can be at home with their families. You may find that the packages here don't really add up to enough for you to have a reasonable lifestyle and save. It may be that being here to try will be the answer but you will need to allow yourself at least a month to get any feedback on your CV. Companies here rarely move fast. Another option is to look at UK or international companies that have offices here - Barclaycard, Cap Gemini. And yes TA is a little lighter, but it would be - that's people coming here on holiday. Living here is a whole other kettle of fish.


----------

